
Please make Hacker News slower - planck
I browse Hacker News from my iPhone, and due to the text size and link placements, I frequently mis-click, hitting user profile lnks instead of the story links.  On other sites, this is fine, as I have time to hit stop and tap ok the correct link.  Not so on HN - the profile page loads before I realize I've made a mistake.<p>So please, throw some for(i=0;i&#60;10000;i++) loops in there.  My productivity depends on it.
======
edw519
Don't ever ask anyone to do this.

A user once complained that a job was running too long. After some research, I
found something like this (SLEEP 10 seconds) inside a loop. I removed it. The
batch time went from 7 hours down to 23 minutes. The user thought I was a
genius. When I told my client (the IT manager) what I had done, he was pissed.
He said, "You should have changed it to a SLEEP 5, so we had something to give
him the next time he complained."

~~~
maxklein
I knew this one guy who liked telling old jokes, but pretending it actually
happened to him. But he's dead now. He walked into a bar and broke his skull.

~~~
0x44
He probably shouldn't have asked the bartender for duck food, then.

~~~
maxklein
I'm sorry, I don't get it. Please explain.

~~~
ssanders82
"Put it on my bill"?

~~~
Herring
He kept asking for soup & quackers?

------
xirium
Try accessing it via <http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/browse.cgi>

As a bonus, you get a search box.

------
axod
erm... zoom in so you don't mis-click?

------
chrisconley
Speed is not the solution. A better interface for mobile devices is.

~~~
wallflower
If you haven't already heard of the News.YC iPhone web app from Buxfer (YC
Winter '07)

<http://buxfer.com/yc>

~~~
dcurtis
It's buggy and has an ugly icon.

Otherwise, it'd be amazing.

------
thomasswift
i browse it on my ipod, i know what you are saying about mis-clicks, just
pinch and zoom and the next page will come up not all zoomed in.

i don't think your gonna get them to add needless loops :)

------
kajecounterhack
So you're telling YC to be less efficient for the sake of the iPhone...is that
a good thing or a bad thing?

~~~
lvecsey
He was joking :) However the idea is good if its implemented with a javascript
SetTimeout. The usernames and other infos can show up a bit later.

~~~
staticshock
heh. if it's done with javascript, might as well be done as a user script.
when dom is ready, run through the <a> tags and rewire them.

